# My Mule



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a beautiful Kawasaki mule. I sold it because I was unemployed and it was MOL a toy. Three months later I got retirement disability. So I bought a Linhai (Yamaha) utility vehicle. It's big and loud. I can't make turns in my yard. 

So for months I've been looking for another mule, maybe used. The new ones are like $8300 after all is said and done. It's like $900 for destination and dealer prep. The used ones are not easy to find in nice condition, and they really get good money for them. - even covered with mud.. 

So after months of looking, I found a new one for $6900 all included- in West Virginia, and can have it shipped for $400. I'm happy. Nice sales people. Then I'll just put this Linhai on Craig's list. It's been used less than 10 times and kept covered. It's worth the extra money to get it shiny and new.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait! You just now found one? I totally forgot you were looking. 

I have to say I do like our mule (Gizmo) for the stuff I do around here. But then that's the only one I've ever used. The hubs bought it because he got to use several different ones on jobs and the Mules was the one he thought worth the money to buy.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a new one but sold it last year for income. Then I got income and bought a Linhai. But it's too big and too loud. So I wanted another mule. Everyone around here makes it look like a good price, but then tacking on sales tax, dealer prep, and destination charges, the best I could do was $8300!!! So I see my ex mule every day where my horse is, and it's so quiet. And adorably cute. Nothing like a mule.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't remember what we paid for ours three years ago but I think it wasn that much. We bought the zero turn at the same time so price of each one gets muddied, I'm fairly certain the zero was near 6K.

That's right, now I remember. I'm slipping. Because it really wasn't that long ago.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well the used ones keep a very good price even beat up with lots of hours. I figure I can concoct some sides that are taller to carry more shavings, etc.


----------

